

What line from a book has stuck with you? - geekuillaume
http://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/2n3ley/what_line_from_a_book_has_stuck_with_you/

======
ekm2
_Have you ever noticed that those who have a natural capacity for calculation
and arithmetic are, generally speaking,quick in all kinds of study.And those
dull minds when trained and exercised in it,if they getting nothing else,at
least become sharper than they were before._

Republic of Plato

~~~
smt88
This just isn't true. Seems like the kind of thing someone who's good at math
would want to believe, though.

I know many people who are incredibly quick at many kinds of study, but
they're generally in the humanities. One of my friends taught himself 4
languages in high school, but he can't do math to save his life.

Several of my friends are MDs and also can't really do math, but they're very
well-respected. One is the youngest person ever to hold his position at the
Cleveland Clinic.

There are many types of intelligence, and it's very hard to place an absolute
value on any one field. I find quotes like this to be elitist nonsense that
devalue people with types of intelligence that differ from our own.

~~~
ekm2
_I know many people who are incredibly quick at many kinds of study, but they
're generally in the humanities. One of my friends taught himself 4 languages
in high school, but he can't do math to save his life._

It is says those who are _naturally_ good at math are good at all kinds of
study,not as you suggest that those who are good at _many_ kinds of study are
good at math

